# Critical skills permit



## Vallentine (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a critical skills work visa initially granted for 12 months but unfortunately it’s about to expire and I haven’t gotten a job. Help please am able to reapply again here in South Africa once it expires or I haven to go back to my home country to apply? How best me I go around my situation?


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Find someone who can offer you a job as soon as possible but importatntly you should have put in PR application as soon as you got the VISA also.. depending on timelines left on permit just and when VFS opens to take applications of course.. Challenge is new application again takes more documents generaly


----------



## Vallentine (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you


----------

